# 24" tire antique tricycle & very rare one & not cheap!!



## fxo550 (Dec 9, 2012)

Xmas decoration in my house but i am thinking on selling it soon but not cheap!!

Is a colson big trike so take a close look,for sale soon so what you think?


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 9, 2012)

*more pictures*

I may trade but need to be something unique,rare,something that i do not have or something that i never seen.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice tricycle! Rare to see one having a nose spring on the seat.

Dave


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 11, 2012)

for sale at $400 on the sell and trade thread


----------



## Freddie (May 2, 2020)

Do  you still  have it?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2020)

Freddie said:


> Do  you still  have it?



Being that this thread was last posted in 2012 ; Not Likely it's still available but instead of raising a long dead post try PM'ing please


----------



## Freddie (May 3, 2020)

I am so sorry!! It was not my intention, do not pay enough attention to those details! I only saw the trike I liked it and I reacted, I apologize, I live outside the United States and I lost track of time, excuse me.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2020)

Freddie said:


> I am so sorry!! It was not my intention, do not pay enough attention to those details! I only saw the trike I liked it and I reacted, I apologize, I live outside the United States and I lost track of time, excuse me.



No problem but it happens A Lot. Lol


----------

